# License Plate Ideas?



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Slotrbo
itsslow
4bngr
liltrbo
lt no z


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Slotrbo
> itsslow
> 4bngr
> liltrbo
> lt no z


LT NO Z is cracking me UP, but idk if other non-chevy people would get it


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

OOOOOOOOO how about "LTZ WNAB"


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NONDA (as in not a Honda)


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

PATMAN(mine)
FLWL3SS
JAG NXT
2BUSY
NTFST


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Patman said:


> PATMAN(mine)
> FLWL3SS
> JAG NXT
> 2BUSY
> NTFST


PATMAN is actually taken! I like NTFST but I'm thinking "SLO AF" might be funnier, to the younger crowd such as myself.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Got milf


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Got milf


:eusa_clap:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

anthonysmith93 said:


> PATMAN is actually taken! I like NTFST but I'm thinking "SLO AF" might be funnier, to the younger crowd such as myself.


Yea and PATMAN is only relevant if your name is PAT to begin with. Took me a while to get it again. Someone else had it for a while since I had it I the 1990s. Get something that means something to you.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

patman said:


> yea and patman is only relevant if your name is pat to begin with. Took me a while to get it again. Someone else had it for a while since i had it i the 1990s. Get something that means something to you.


icu2


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Patman said:


> Yea and PATMAN is only relevant if your name is PAT to begin with.


Could go for "ANTMAN" - but that's taken. Closest is ANTMAN 7


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Trying out a few on Michigan Sec. of State website.

These are available:

CRUZELT
LILTRBO
VNTYPLT
14TURBO (would need a decimal to read 1.4 turbo)
SLOTRBO
PCVEATR (I'm replacing my PCV right now - it was on my mind)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blancmange said:


> CRUZELT


Only if you can add a space. I keep reading it as "CRUZ ELT" as in Emergency Locator Transmitter" used in aviation.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Turdbo- Don't know where that came from lol!!


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Got milf



:sigh: lol


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

U2close


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I saw an infinity a while back that had NBEYOND on the plates. It took me a while to get infinity n beyond. I wonder if there is a play on words like that for the Cruze. Maybe Cruze AROUND, or Cruze THEROAD, or something.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In WI, its two three letter/number words with either a space of a dash in the center like:

FAT MAN or FAT-MAN

URA NUT

GET OFF

LAY OFF

YOU SOB

Or whatever, pay kind of a stiff price for personalized license plates, not only for the first year but each year afterwards.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> I saw an infinity a while back that had NBEYOND on the plates. It took me a while to get infinity n beyond. I wonder if there is a play on words like that for the Cruze. Maybe Cruze AROUND, or Cruze THEROAD, or something.


That line is from the back to the future movies.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

NickD said:


> In WI, its two three letter/number words with either a space of a dash in the center like:
> 
> FAT MAN or FAT-MAN
> 
> ...


I do like LAY OFF

Normal plates here are 101$ a year, to switch to personal plates is 76$ so I assume that'll raise my annual renewal to 177$....yeah pretty stiff lol


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> go here https://www.ilsos.gov/PickAPlateWeb/index1.html ,


That link is no longer good. And I think they might have changed some of the rules as well.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

You can do a variation of my other car...*CRUZIN

*


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

After four months I finally got my plate approved I only have the temporary plate for now, but after spending hours at the DMV and another hour on the phone with them I finally have something showing progress I bought my Cruze april 19th and have been trying to get this plate since then.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I finally got the permanent plate


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Greggul8r said:


> I finally got the permanent plate
> View attachment 202833


Love the blue Cruze!! Also love your play on words with that plate, looks great!!


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Greggul8r said:


> I finally got the permanent plate
> View attachment 202833


Bear Arms!!


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Greggul8r said:


> I finally got the permanent plate
> View attachment 202833


This is so sick!!!!!!!


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Love the blue Cruze!! Also love your play on words with that plate, looks great!!


Thank you, she just had a bath.:iagree:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ME2YS4U

LOL, think about this for awhile.


----------

